# Hydro Ax 311



## redprospector (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm dealing with a guy that want's to buy a piece of equipment I have for sale. He is wanting me to take a Hydro Ax 311 with about a 16" bunching shear on it on trade. 
Any opinion's on the 311?
What kind of grade will they handle?
I've never really thought about one of these before, but I can see where it might speed things up if it can handle the terrain.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Sep 30, 2011)

Man! You guy's are just loaded with information. 

Andy


----------



## paccity (Sep 30, 2011)

glad we could help.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 1, 2011)

Hahaha. Thanks, I've never felt quite so enlightened. 

Andy


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I know absolutely zip about them, but perhaps the lack of response may speak volumn's???????????


----------



## redprospector (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I wound up taking it in on trade so I could make the sale.
Here's a couple of pic's. At least we know what one looks like now. 











Andy


----------



## paccity (Oct 5, 2011)

a pic explains it. i've seen them. know little. how bis of diameter stick can it handle? i've herd them called tree shears before. look's like a fairly flat ground machine.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 5, 2011)

paccity said:


> a pic explains it. i've seen them. know little. how bis of diameter stick can it handle? i've herd them called tree shears before. look's like a fairly flat ground machine.


 
Flat ground??? I figure with a couple sets of ring chains I aught to be able to have some real fun with it. 
As far as how big a stick it can handle, I'm not sure. The area where the trees are "bunched" in is a little over 12" wide, but the shear itself is a little bigger. Either way it's a small tree. I saw some for sale online with 20" and bigger heads, so maybe the smaller head will buy me some forgiveness while I'm learning.

Andy


----------



## axeman73 (Oct 13, 2011)

Goog looking machine yes its a flat grounder its a16 inch shear 1 16 inch or multiple small diameter trees I operated the 721e I believe middle number indicates how many hydro pumps which explains why the 721 was a god site prep machine


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know anything about them either...but I could make something up if you want.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

axeman73 said:


> Goog looking machine yes its a flat grounder its a16 inch shear 1 16 inch or multiple small diameter trees I operated the 721e I believe middle number indicates how many hydro pumps which explains why the 721 was a god site prep machine


 
Hey thanks, I knew that somebody somewhere would know something about these things.
I'm glad to know that it's a 16" shear instead of a 12". I'm not as glad to know that it is a "flat grounder". I was hoping it would handle a little bit of a slope. Oh well, maybe I can get a job with a little flat ground on it....................................Will trees grow on flat ground? 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I don't know anything about them either...but I could make something up if you want.


 
Hahahahaha. Go ahead Bob, I'd like to hear what you come up with.
You should have heard the stuff I was making up and telling myself. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2011)

Well...following the lead of so many others, I could have said that they're big, yellow, have the engine behind the operator, contain many many many moving parts, several hydraulic hoses, and hordes of unseen mechanical gremlins lurking inside and just waiting 'til you really need the machine . It also has big black rubber tires and makes noise. How's that? :wink2:

Seriously, I've never seen one up close but there are a few out here, mostly on orchard clearing jobs. Does the picture emphasize it or are they really kinda tall and narrow? I've turned over a couple of 966s and, by the looks of it, your machine might be a little less wide.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well...following the lead of so many others, I could have said that they're big, yellow, have the engine behind the operator, contain many many many moving parts, several hydraulic hoses, and hordes of unseen mechanical gremlins lurking inside and just waiting 'til you really need the machine . It also has big black rubber tires and makes noise. How's that? :wink2:
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen one up close but there are a few out here, mostly on orchard clearing jobs. Does the picture emphasize it or are they really kinda tall and narrow? I've turned over a couple of 966s and, by the looks of it, your machine might be a little less wide.


 
yeah it kinda looks like it has a front end loader kindof stance which is prolly gonna have whoever is in the cab doing the embarrassing "9 year old at The Blair Witch project" uncontrollable sobbing if they get on much of a side hill :msp_biggrin:


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well...following the lead of so many others, I could have said that they're big, yellow, have the engine behind the operator, contain many many many moving parts, several hydraulic hoses, and hordes of unseen mechanical gremlins lurking inside and just waiting 'til you really need the machine . It also has big black rubber tires and makes noise. How's that? :wink2:
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen one up close but there are a few out here, mostly on orchard clearing jobs. Does the picture emphasize it or are they really kinda tall and narrow? I've turned over a couple of 966s and, by the looks of it, your machine might be a little less wide.


 
Yeah, she's a little narrow, I think 8' 6" wide. I turned over a 966 once too, but I conveniently put that out of my mind durring this deal. 
The first part of your post sounds more like what I was telling myself. Hmm, I think it has the same engine as my skidder, and the tires would fit a buddies skidder, and that shear head is bound to be worth something to someone. 
I feel like a used car lot after making this trade. I got out from under payments on an $80K machine that I really couldn't use, and took this in trade almost like he didn't have a trade. At least I don't have those damn payments anymore.

Sounds good anyway. :msp_wink:
Andy


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> yeah it kinda looks like it has a front end loader kindof stance which is prolly gonna have whoever is in the cab doing the embarrassing "9 year old at The Blair Witch project" uncontrollable sobbing if they get on much of a side hill :msp_biggrin:


 
Naw, no sobbing allowed on my jobs. You are allowed to scoop the stuff out of your pants, but no sobbing.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup...966s don't make real good skidders.  Like when you're sitting on the landing and there's no turns coming in and no trucks and you're bored and there's some really good logs just over the bluff and it doesn't look _real_ steep. So you grab a couple of chokers and talk the knot bumper into setting them for you and...:msp_rolleyes: You find out the hard way that 66's work real good on the landing but get a little touchy trying to angle skid on steep ground. After the crashing and banging stops and the dust settles you shut off the engine, crawl out the side door, get the Cat to turn you right side up, check everything...and get back on the landing where you belong.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 14, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Naw, no sobbing allowed on my jobs. You are allowed to scoop the stuff out of your pants, but no sobbing.
> 
> Andy


 
I wasn't sobbing dammit, this damn pollen and elk dander makes my eyes all red


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup...966s don't make real good skidders.  Like when you're sitting on the landing and there's no turns coming in and no trucks and you're bored and there's some really good logs just over the bluff and it doesn't look _real_ steep. So you grab a couple of chokers and talk the knot bumper into setting them for you and...:msp_rolleyes: You find out the hard way that 66's work real good on the landing but get a little touchy trying to angle skid on steep ground. After the crashing and banging stops and the dust settles you shut off the engine, crawl out the side door, get the Cat to turn you right side up, check everything...and get back on the landing where you belong.


 
The one I turned over was in a.................................................gravel pit. :msp_blushing: Boss was pretty narrow minded, fired my ass. 
Your's sounds much more exciting. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Oct 14, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I wasn't sobbing dammit, this damn pollen and elk dander makes my eyes all red


 
Just don't let it happen again. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, a little update.
I took time to put a couple of hours on the 311. It's gonna take a little getting used to. 
I will have to say I only crapped my pants twice durring that 2 hour period. I think it'll be ok on some slope as long as it's kept straight up and down. I guess we'll have to see if I feel the same when it's on it's side. 
It runs good, but I'll admit that it's the first rubber tired machine I've owned that didn't have brakes. I've owned lots of em that the brakes didn't work, but this one doesn't have any brake pedal. Thats gonna take some getting used to, I almost stomped a hole in the floor looking for them. 
Maybe my next job will have some flat ground.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Nov 13, 2011)

redprospector said:


> Ok, a little update.
> I took time to put a couple of hours on the 311. It's gonna take a little getting used to.
> I will have to say I only crapped my pants twice durring that 2 hour period. I think it'll be ok on some slope as long as it's kept straight up and down. I guess we'll have to see if I feel the same when it's on it's side.
> It runs good, but I'll admit that it's the first rubber tired machine I've owned that didn't have brakes. I've owned lots of em that the brakes didn't work, but this one doesn't have any brake pedal. Thats gonna take some getting used to, I almost stomped a hole in the floor looking for them.
> ...



No brakes at all? Or just no brake pedal? Parking brake? The "no brakes" thing brings back visions of loading rubber tired machinery on low-beds and having to do it right the first time. I didn't always.

If you're walking it can you stick the shear in the ground to hold you without doing a windshield face-plant? I've seen guys on 966s who, after season without brakes, got to be really good at applying just the right force with the forks to slow them down. LOL...the learning curve for that particular maneuver is kinda unforgiving, though.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm really surprised we haven't heard from the "Worlds Most Interesting Logger" yet. I'm sure he's had some seat time in one. He's sure to know how to stop one:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 13, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> I'm really surprised we haven't heard from the "Worlds Most Interesting Logger" yet. I'm sure he's had some seat time in one. He's sure to know how to stop one:biggrinbounce2:



I'll bet he'd be willing to demonstrate the classic "down-hill in fourth gear going waaaay too fast so you jam the log forks into the dirt at a steep angle and go end over end" trick.

We'd want video of course.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 13, 2011)

Gologit said:


> No brakes at all? Or just no brake pedal? Parking brake? The "no brakes" thing brings back visions of loading rubber tired machinery on low-beds and having to do it right the first time. I didn't always.
> 
> If you're walking it can you stick the shear in the ground to hold you without doing a windshield face-plant? I've seen guys on 966s who, after season without brakes, got to be really good at applying just the right force with the forks to slow them down. LOL...the learning curve for that particular maneuver is kinda unforgiving, though.



Haha. It's got brakes, just no brake pedal. It has a forward pedal and a reverse pedal on the right side of the floor, when either is released it (somewhat) applies the brakes. On the left side of the floor is two pedals, one to open the shear and one to close it. I was mashing the hell out of those trying to get a little more stop, didn't seem to do any good though. It has a parking brake handle, but trust me, you don't want to pull it while it's moving. 
Like I said, it's going to take some getting used too. My skidder driver wants to run it, but I'm afraid it'll screw him up on the skidder.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 13, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> I'm really surprised we haven't heard from the "Worlds Most Interesting Logger" yet. I'm sure he's had some seat time in one. He's sure to know how to stop one:biggrinbounce2:



Ok, who's the "Worlds Most Interesting Logger"? Judging from what Bob said he's able to pole vault a 966. I had a guy working for me that made me think of the worlds most interesting man, but he wasn't anything like the comercials. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Nov 14, 2011)

Never mind. I just did a little reading and figured this one out all by myself.

Andy


----------



## 380LGR (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats the baby buncher.... Had a 411 you have to put a solid sheet of steel on the back roll bar it will keep tons of stuff of the machine. Put a set of tight ring chains on the rear will make a huge differance.


----------



## 380LGR (Nov 21, 2011)

Its normal for the rear tires to be a couple feet of the ground. Its when the front ones come off that its time to get nervous!


----------



## garyischofield (Nov 21, 2011)

*nice machine*

I 've owned 4- 411's for landclearing purposes. With a little operator savvy those machines will hammer a lot of wood in short order.We worked on Eastern Mass. clearing jobs,a mix of small hills and predominantly flat ground.You need to work straight up and down hilly terrain.Chains really help on the back.As a counter weight and also to steer the machine with a head full of wood.We tried to keep it out of 16" hardwood (Oak,hickory)with a maximum of 14".We sheared softwood very productively up to 18-19".Those machines with the right operator are hard to beat in small wood.Gary


----------



## axeman73 (Jan 19, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hey thanks, I knew that somebody somewhere would know something about these things.
> I'm glad to know that it's a 16" shear instead of a 12". I'm not as glad to know that it is a "flat grounder". I was hoping it would handle a little bit of a slope. Oh well, maybe I can get a job with a little flat ground on it....................................Will trees grow on flat ground?
> 
> Andy



Yeah it looks like it's a16 incher I know the 721e can handle a 30% grade I believe with the mower head but I can't remember the grade when handling trees sorry to respond so late haven't been on here in a while


----------



## redprospector (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't ran this machine much, but it is a 16" shear. 
I've cut a couple of 16" Ponderosa Pines with it, and it sure makes me pucker up. I'm not used to picking up trees while they are still standing.

We finished the project we were working on on time, so State Forestry is giving us some more acerage on the same ground. I'm catching up on maintenance while waiting on them to "find the funding". After that I've got a job lined up that actually has some "flat" ground, so I'll give the little 311 a workout then and see if I'm going to keep her.

Andy


----------

